# Nicolae Stoian European Champion Kyokushin Karate



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

[yt]kbXE_R2eL8k[/yt]


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing this Brian.


----------

